# مصطلح (كلمة): حر free ماذا يعني..!!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2011)

في الحقيقة هناك من يخلط في الترجمة (كمفهوم) 
وهناك من لايدري ما هو المعنى ​ 

كلمة Free لها عدة معاني 
فعند الإقتصاديين تعني مجان ( بدون مقابل مادي.. او مردود إقتصادي) 
وعند دعاة الحرية الليبراليين إذا أرجعنا الكلمة إلى مصدرها تعني الحرية ( free=حر)
وعند الفيزيائيين فلها عدة معان حسب التطبيق ففي تعريف الإلكترون مثلا ​ 
Definition: An electron is a fundamental particle, which means it cannot be broken into smaller particles. 
Electrons may be bound in the "electron cloud" surrounding an atomic nucleus, or may break free from the cloud as a "free electron​ 
وعند الكيمايئيين كذلك ​ 


وإذا أخذناها مضافة بكلمة أخرى مثل energy free تعني بدون طاقة 
sugar free خالي من السكر 
خالي من الكيماويات Chemicals free ​ 
لذا فهي حسب السياق ..​ 
ولكن من بعض الأخوة الأفاضل ينقلون المواضيع بدون قصد ومعرفة عن المفهوم الإصطلاحي لهذه الكلمة 
ويعزونها فورا إلى : المجانية .. 
وهي ليست كذلك .. 
فكل الطاقات التي نحصل عليها لاتنتج إلا بمجهود وبأليات مختلفة ..
لذا فهي ليست مجانية .
هناك طاقة حرة ( وأعني بها: تسرح وتجوب محيطنا الأرضي وخارجه) .. 
ليس في كوكبنا فقط بل في عوالم أخرى من هذا الكون .. ​ 
لذا كان هناك لبس في المصطلح . ​ 
وأرجو من الأخوة المشاركة والتوضيح وابداء الرأي والا يبخل به علينا وعلى بقية زملاءه الأعضاء.​ 
والله الموفق .​


----------



## jomma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا دكتور محمد على اهتمامك بالموضوع، توضيح المصطلحات بالتأكيد تساعد على تقريب وجهات النظر.

نحن نشتري الوقود مثل النفط والفحم واليورنيوم، ولكن لا نشتري الطاقة الشمسية ولا طاقة الرياح، وبالتالي هي طاقة مجانية، ولكن عند استغلالنا لجميع انواع الطاقة علينا بإنشاء اجهزة وهي بالتأكيد مكلفة سوى كان ذلك طاقة بديلة ومتجددة أو طاقة تقليدية مثل النفط. باللغة الإنجليزية هي free energy

اما الطاقة الحرة من مفهوم الديناميكا الحرارية فهي ذلك الجزء من الطاقة الذي يمكن تحريره وتحويله إلى طاقة ميكانيكية وكهربائية، اما الجزء الآخر من الطاقة فهو مقيد (بفعل المحيط) ولا يمكن الإستفادة منه وعلينا إرجاعه إلى المحيط مرة أخرى. على سبيل المثال قد يكون لدينا 100 كيلو جول من الطاقة الحرارية، قد نتحصل منه فقط على 30 كيلو جول طاقة ميكانيكية في محطة بخارية، ام البقية و 70 كيلو جول علينا التخلص منها للمحيط الجوي وهي بذلك طاقة مقيدة. بهذا يمكن القول:

الطاقة الكلية = الطاقة الحرة + الطاقة المقيدة.

السؤال: اي طاقة نقصد عندما نتحاور؟​


----------



## عدالة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير دكتور محمد 

الحر برأيي المتواضع هو التخبط ناقص وزائد بدون حساب هيجان عجن خلط غير منتظم هيجان أوضاع غير منتظمة


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عدالة قال:


> جزاك الله الخير دكتور محمد
> 
> الحر برأيي المتواضع هو التخبط ناقص وزائد بدون حساب هيجان عجن خلط غير منتظم هيجان أوضاع غير منتظمة


----------



## عدالة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مصادر الطاقة الحرة الطبيعية كالشمس والرياح والمغناطيسية طاقة مجانية يمكن أن نثتثمرها لتكون طاقة فعالة وذات قيمة 

كون الإنسان حر وبه طاقات تصرف في الاهواء نستطيع تسخير هذه الطاقة الانسانية لتكون فعالة بناءة في الدنيا ولها في الاخرة جزاء جنة عندما توجه هذه الطاقة في العبادة لله وتصرف في الصلوات والاعمال الصالحة 

ولها مصير آخر عندما تصرف بما لايفيد أعمال شيطانية ولهو وملذات فمصيرها النار والعياذ بالله من النار 

وللحرية معنيين الاول عدم الانتظام كما ذكرته سابقاً تخبط في الاهواء والمزاج 
الثاني الحرية هو التحرر من عبادة الخلق والشيطان ( غير منتظمة ) لتنتظم في عبادة الخالق الرحمن
فهي منتظمة بمفهوم وغير منتظمة بمفهوم آخر 

المجانية هي غير منتظمة تدفع لا تدفع أحصل على بضاعة مواد اجهزة 

وغير مجانية منتظمة بدفع مبلغ قبل التحميل والاخذ


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

توضيح جميل
بارك الله فيك gomma على هذا التبيان ..مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> في الحقيقة هناك من يخلط في الترجمة (كمفهوم)
> وهناك من لايدري ما هو المعنى ​
> 
> كلمة Free لها عدة معاني
> ...


 

لقد وضحت دكتور محمد معنى كلمة free كجزء من مصطلح 

و هنا سوف نذكر معناها كمعنى مستقل لسهولة فهم مصطلحاتها

*اعتقد انه عند معرفة المعنى الدقيق للكلمة **free ** ينبغي بحث معناها في القواميس المتخصصة*

*لذالك نأتي بمعناها في قاموس كامبيريدج البريطاني*

*معاني كلمة **free ** كصفة **adj.*

*و هي تأتي بخمس معاني*

*1_ **not controlled** بمعنى حر مثال **a free society** مجتمع حر*

*2_ **not cost** بمعني مجاني مثال **free of charge*

*3_ **not a prisoner** بعنى اطلق صراحه مثال **set the birds free*

*4_ **not busy* *بمعنى غير مشغول مثال **free time*

*5_ **not** used** بمعنى غير مستخدم مثال **seat free* 


*و تأتي كمقطع **suffix ** بمعنى "**without**" او "**not containing**"*

*بمعنى **"بدون" او "خالي"* *مثال **sugarfree gum** لبان خالي من السكر*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا دكتور محمد على اهتمامك بالموضوع، توضيح المصطلحات بالتأكيد تساعد على تقريب وجهات النظر.
> 
> نحن نشتري الوقود مثل النفط والفحم واليورنيوم، ولكن لا نشتري الطاقة الشمسية ولا طاقة الرياح، وبالتالي هي طاقة مجانية، ولكن عند استغلالنا لجميع انواع الطاقة علينا بإنشاء اجهزة وهي بالتأكيد مكلفة سوى كان ذلك طاقة بديلة ومتجددة أو طاقة تقليدية مثل النفط. باللغة الإنجليزية هي free energy
> 
> ...


 
الأخ الفاضل الدكتور جمعة 
أشكرك جزيلا على ما تفضلت به ..
إلا أنني أرى أن كل مافي الوجود سخره الله للإنسان مجانا .. حتى الفحم والبترول واليورانيو ..
فهي مواد كانت في الأصل Cost Free .. 
مثل الذهب .. والفضة وغيرها .. موجودة بدون مقابل .. 
ولكن استخدم الإنسان فكره وعقله .. 
وسخر إمكانياته للإستفادة مما أودعه الله في هذا الكون ..


فأستخدم الفحم الحجري لإنتاج الحرارة .. وكان بدون ثمن .. ولكن تكاليف الإستخراج والتكسير والنقل والتخزين وغيره ( وأكثرها شراهة الإنسان المادية).. أدت إلى وضع قيمة مالية له .. ومن ثم أصبح للفحم الحجري ثمن وقيمة ..

ولو إستطاع أحد من البشر أن يمنع الأكسجين ((ووجد طريقة لذلك)) لكان الأكسجين يباع .. ولكن الحمد لله أن جعله في كل مكان .. اما الماء فهو وإن كان متوفرا .. إلا أن له قيمة مالية .. ولكن منخفضة نسبيا عن البترول .. 
هذا اولا ..

وثانيا : بالنسبة للطاقة المتحررة Released Energy 
فهي ليست طاقة حرة .. 
ولكنها كفاءة الإحتراق للبترول 

وكما تعرف فإن الكفاءة هي = الطاقة الخارجة/ الطاقة الداخلة 

Efficiency= output /input

ايا كانت المدخلات والمخرجات وحساب الفاقد في دورة الإحتراق 

اما التخلص منها فلإننا لم نستطع الإستفادة القصوى من عملية الإحتراق في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية 
(ذلك في محطات الطاقة البخارية) ..

طبعا لكل جهاز في مكونات محطة الطاقة الحرارية كفاءة مستقلة عن الكفاءة الكلية للوحدة

 (Boiler_turbine _Generator Unit)
فعلى سبيل المثال :​ 
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/boiler-efficiency-d_438.html



Boiler efficiency - combustion gross and net calorific value 
Sponsored Links 



Boiler Efficiency may be indicated by

_Combustion Efficiency_ - indicates a burners ability to burn fuel measured by unburned fuel and excess air in the exhaust
_Thermal Efficiency _- indicates the heat exchangers effectiveness to transfer heat from the combustion process to the water or steam in the boiler, exclusive radiation and convection losses
_Fuel to Fluid Efficiency_ - indicates the overall efficiency of the boiler inclusive thermal efficiency of the heat exchanger, radiation and convection losses - output divided by input.
Boiler Efficiency is in general indicated by either Thermal Efficiency or Fuel to Fluid Efficiency depending the context.
*Boiler Efficiency*

Boiler Efficiency related to the boilers *energy output* to the boilers *energy input* can be expressed as:
_Boiler efficiency (%) = heat exported by the fluid (water, steam ..) / heat provided by the fuel x 100__ (1)_​*Heat Exported from the Boiler to the Fluid*

If a fluid like water is used to export heat from the boiler, exported heat can be expressed as:
_q = ( m / t ) cp dT__ (2)_
_where_
_q__ = heat exported (kJ/s, kW)_
_m / t__ = mass flow (kg/s)_
_m = mass (kg)_
_t = time (s)_
_cp__ = specific heat capacity (kJ/kg oC)_
_dT__ = temperature difference between inlet and outlet of the boiler (oC)_​For a steam boiler the heat exported as evaporated water at the saturation temperature can be expressed as:
_q = ( m / t ) h__e__ (3)_
_where_
_m = mass flow of evaporated water (kg)_
_t = time (s)_
_he__ = evaporation energy in the steam at the saturation pressure the boiler is running (kJ/kg)_​*Heat Provided by Fuel*

The energy provided by fuel may be expressed in two ways '*Gross' or 'Net' Calorific Value*.
*Gross Calorific Value*

This is the theoretical total of the energy in the fuel. The gross calorific value of the fuel includes the energy used for evaporating the water in the combustion process. The flue gases from boilers are in general not condensed. The actual amount of heat available to the boiler plant is therefore reduced.

Gross Calorific Values of some common Fuels
An accurate control of the air supply is essential to the boilers efficiency.

to much air cools the furnace and carries away useful heat
too little air and the combustion will be incomplete. Unburned fuel will be carried over and smoke produced
*Net calorific value*

This is the calorific value of the fuel, excluding the energy in the water vapor discharged to the stack in the combustion process. The combustion process can be expressed as:
_[C + H (fuel)] + [O2 + N2 (Air)] -> (Combustion Process) -> [CO2 + H2O + N2 (Heat)]_
_where_
_C__ = Carbon_
_H__ = Hydrogen_
_O__ = Oxygen_
_N__ = Nitrogen_​In general it is possible to use the approximation:
_net calorific value = gross calorific value - 10%_​
والموضوع جميل ومطروح للنقاش ..
تحياتي وتقديري.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عدالة قال:


> جزاك الله الخير دكتور محمد
> 
> الحر برأيي المتواضع هو التخبط ناقص وزائد بدون حساب هيجان عجن خلط غير منتظم هيجان أوضاع غير منتظمة


 


عدالة قال:


> مصادر الطاقة الحرة الطبيعية كالشمس والرياح والمغناطيسية طاقة مجانية يمكن أن نثتثمرها لتكون طاقة فعالة وذات قيمة
> 
> كون الإنسان حر وبه طاقات تصرف في الاهواء نستطيع تسخير هذه الطاقة الانسانية لتكون فعالة بناءة في الدنيا ولها في الاخرة جزاء جنة عندما توجه هذه الطاقة في العبادة لله وتصرف في الصلوات والاعمال الصالحة
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك أخت عدالة على مشاركتك .. 
إلا اننا نناقش هنا موضوع الطاقات الحرة والطاقات المجانية ( مثل تلك المستخرجة من البترول والشمس .. وغيرها) 

ولكن الحرية ليست مطلقة كما ذكرتِ أنت ..
لأنه لا توجد في القوانين الوضعية حرية مطلقة.. هناك تقييد لهذه الحرية وأقصد بها حدود.. 
مرة أخرى تقديري لمشاركتك. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> لقد وضحت دكتور محمد معنى كلمة free كجزء من مصطلح
> 
> و هنا سوف نذكر معناها كمعنى مستقل لسهولة فهم مصطلحاتها
> 
> ...


 

نقطة بداية : تعريف كلمة ومرادفاتها وإستخداماتها 
أخي محمد مشكور على الإضافة .. 
وتقبل تحياتي
​


----------



## jomma (13 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل;
[center قال:


> وثانيا : بالنسبة للطاقة المتحررة released energy
> فهي ليست طاقة حرة ..
> ولكنها كفاءة الإحتراق للبترول [/center]
> 
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وثانيا : بالنسبة للطاقة المتحررة released energy
> فهي ليست طاقة حرة ..
> ولكنها كفاءة الإحتراق للبترول ​
> وكما تعرف فإن الكفاءة هي = الطاقة الخارجة/ الطاقة الداخلة ​
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المداخلة القيمة، وآمل مزيدا من المناقشة من قبل الإخوة الأفاضل، فالموضوع مهم لخلق ارضية مشتركة للنقاش.

عموما لن نستطيع ان نحوّل كل الطاقة الحرارية المنبعثة من الوقود الى طاقة كهربائية حتى لو كانت كفاءات جميع مكونات المحطة البخارية (الغلاية، التربينة، المضخات، المكثف .......) تساوي 100%.

شكرا جزيلا، ومزيدا من النقاش، انشاءالله.​


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إلا أنني أرى أن كل مافي الوجود سخره الله للإنسان مجانا .. حتى الفحم والبترول واليورانيو ..​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> أشكرك أخت عدالة على مشاركتك .. ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل الخير دكتور محمد الاخوة الأكارم ​ 
نعم دكتورنا الفاضل الكريم 
الطاقة موجودة في الطبيعة بنوعيات مختلفة واشكال مختلفة وهذا ما عنيته ( الطاقة )
وتسخيرها 
الحرية المطلقة هي ( الطاقات المختزنة داخل الارض وخارجها بنوعيات مختلفة واشكال مختلفة )
الانسان طاقة طاقته داخله مختزنة باشكال والوان ونوعيات مختلفة
الانسان يستطيع تسخير نفسه ليستخدم ( طاقته) لتسخير الطاقات المنتشرة لخدمته في ( العالم جو بحر أرض )​ 
فالكل مسخر للكل 
الحرية باستخدام تلك الطاقة بما يفيد أو لايفيد 
تنظيمها بما يفيد أو بما لايفيد 
المعامل المختبرات الانظمة والقوانين والمعادلات لتنظيم هذه الطاقة الموهوبة لنا من الخالق عزوجل 
نستطيع أن نقول كمصطلح شامل ( الوهبة - الموهوب -الهبة ) بدل المجانية 
( وهبها الله لنا )​ 
معذرة أخوتي أضع تصورات 
أرجو المشاركة 
ومنكم نستفيد وطرح الدكتور معقد ولكنه يسير وبسيط تحت تسخير وتفجير الطاقات عندكم بما يفيدنا​


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

إضافة 
نستخلص الحرية هي ( مخير = إختيار ) ( التفكر بالشيء قبل التحرك لتوجيهه ( تنظيمه ) إلى الخير أو الشر في عمل شيء ما والعمل هو ( الحركة ) تفجير طاقة 
الله سبحانه وتعالى وهب أعطا لنا ( المجان ) الاشياء الطاقات المختزنة في هذا العالم أرضه وبحره وجوه وفي أجسمنا
وترك لنا ( الحرية = خيرنا ) في التحرك ( العمل ) وتوجيهه وضع ( الأنظمة والقوانين ) لتكون ضمن حدوده وشرعه ( حدوده ) وضع لنا قوانين نسير عليها ويجب أن لا نخترق تلك الحدود وهي مباحة للإنسان يعني حدود داخل النفس ليست حواجز وجدران وغيره واقعاً أي جدران داخل النفس البشرية هي من تتحرك لها ( الحرية الاختيار ) في ( تنظيم - توجيه) هذا الشيء إلى الخير أو الشر
القنبلة الذرية هي 
نتيجة أختيار وتحرك وتنظيم تلك الموهوبة لنا الطاقات المختزنة في العالم ( هنا ناتج شرير )​ 
السفينة أو المركب بكل أنواعه 
ناتج 
أختيار وتحرك وتنظيم تلك الموهوبة لنا الطاقات المختزنة في العالم 
يحدد هل هذا الناتج متجه إلى الخير أو الشر ( المركبات ) 
تحديد كلما قل ضررها على البشر هذا ناتج خير 
كلما كثر ضررها على الانسان هذا ناتج شر 
والوسطية في الضرر تكون بين الخير والشر وهي الحيرة​ 
السعي دائما هو تسخير طافاتنا لتسخير كل الطاقات الموهوبة لنا من الله 
في سبيل الخير 
أرجو أن تسامحونني على مداخلتي 
أرجو الله تعالى أن أكون - تحركت -وحركت - طاقة -فكتبت - بما يفيد ويكون فيه الخير
إن شاء الله ​


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

إضافة 

العقل ( وهبة ) من الله تعالى للإنسان ( مجاني ) 

الحرية ( الأختيار هو التفكر وإنتقاء الأفضل والأحسن ) لما يخدم البشرية ضمن الحدود التي سطرها الله تعالى ووضعها لنا القرآن الكريم وسنة سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( الحدود ) 

الكثير من الايات في القرآن الكريم توضح المعنى 

في التفكر في ( سخرنا بعضكم لبعض ) في ( حدود الله لاتتعدوها ) 

أترك لكم إنتقاء تلك الآيات الكريمة التي هي من هبة الله لنا لتسير الحياة كما أرادها الله تعالى الخير كل الخير النور كل النور لكل البشر

فلماذا تستخدمون تلك المصطلحات الغريبة والدخيلة إلى عالمنا المليء بالخيرات والنور وهي الاشمل 

ألا تستحق أن تكون هي منطقنا 
ألا نشكر الدكتور محمد الذي يحاول أن يفجر تلك الطاقات المختزنة بداية من أجسامنا والمحيطة بنا في عالمنا 
بما فيه الخير للجميع ونستطيع أن نخدم بعضنا البعض ( سخرنا بعضكم لبعض ) بما يفيد حياتنا ومعاشنا وفي النهاية جنة نعيم لمن سعى لها سعيها 

أو نار جهنم لمن إراد للبشرية ضراً وأذى شيطنة الشيطان يحرك تلك الطاقات إلى الشر فلنحاربه من داخل النفس ليعم الخير على الجميع 
ولنتذكر أن الشيطان هو عدونا منذ خلق أبونا آدم عليه السلام فعاداه ليكون عدواً لأولاده 

العلم هو دين ودنيا جسم واحد متماسك لايفترقان أرجو الله تعالى الحكمة والعمل من أجل حياة سعيدة ونهاية أسعد 
والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## jomma (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعريف للطاقة الحرة*

هذا تعريف الطاقة الحرة من الموسوعة:​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_energy​
The *thermodynamic free energy* is the amount of work that a thermodynamic system can perform. The concept is useful in the thermodynamics of chemical or thermal processes in engineering and science. The free energy is the internal energy of a system less the amount of energy that cannot be used to perform work. This unusable energy is given by the entropy of a system multiplied by the temperature of the system.
Like the internal energy, the free energy is a thermodynamic state function

Free energy is that portion of any first-law energy that is available to perform thermodynamic work; _i.e._, work mediated by thermal energy. Free energy is subject to irreversible loss in the course of such work.[1]​


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عدالة قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير دكتور محمد الاخوة الأكارم ​
> 
> نعم دكتورنا الفاضل الكريم
> الطاقة موجودة في الطبيعة بنوعيات مختلفة واشكال مختلفة وهذا ما عنيته ( الطاقة )
> ...


 



عدالة قال:


> إضافة
> نستخلص الحرية هي ( مخير = إختيار ) ( التفكر بالشيء قبل التحرك لتوجيهه ( تنظيمه ) إلى الخير أو الشر في عمل شيء ما والعمل هو ( الحركة ) تفجير طاقة
> الله سبحانه وتعالى وهب أعطا لنا ( المجان ) الاشياء الطاقات المختزنة في هذا العالم أرضه وبحره وجوه وفي أجسمنا
> وترك لنا ( الحرية = خيرنا ) في التحرك ( العمل ) وتوجيهه وضع ( الأنظمة والقوانين ) لتكون ضمن حدوده وشرعه ( حدوده ) وضع لنا قوانين نسير عليها ويجب أن لا نخترق تلك الحدود وهي مباحة للإنسان يعني حدود داخل النفس ليست حواجز وجدران وغيره واقعاً أي جدران داخل النفس البشرية هي من تتحرك لها ( الحرية الاختيار ) في ( تنظيم - توجيه) هذا الشيء إلى الخير أو الشر
> ...






عدالة قال:


> إضافة
> 
> العقل ( وهبة ) من الله تعالى للإنسان ( مجاني )
> 
> ...


 


أعتقد انك تقصدين حرية استخدام الطاقة و التوظيفها

و هذه بديهية فكل شيء مسخر للإنسان و ليس الطاقة فقط
فنحن لا نقول ماء حر يمكن ان يشرب او يغسل به اشياء او يشغل به محركات او.......

و كذلك أعتقد انك تقصدين مجانيه انها من عند الله 
و هذه بديهية فالأشياء كلها وهبها الله لنا و ليس الطاقة فقط 


و جزاك الله كل خير على المشاركة

​


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> هذا تعريف الطاقة الحرة من الموسوعة:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تعريف عند الكيميائين من مصدر معتمد جامعة الملك سعود في المنهج الرسمي


----------



## jomma (14 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> تعريف عند الكيميائين


 لا يوجد اختلاف، هناك توافق بين المداخلتين. ننتظر مداخلات بقية الإخوة الأعضاء، حتى نحدد مفهوم الطاقة الحرة لدى الجميع. شكرا وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أعتقد انك تقصدين حرية استخدام الطاقة و التوظيفها
> 
> و هذه بديهية فكل شيء مسخر للإنسان و ليس الطاقة فقط
> فنحن لا نقول ماء حر يمكن ان يشرب او يغسل به اشياء او يشغل به محركات او.......
> ...



اشكرك مهندس محمد للتعقيب 

كل شيء في هذا الوجود طاقة وهي موهوبة لنا من عند الله تعالى لنسخر لها أنفسنا بحثاً وإنتقاء إختيار الأفضل منها وكيفية إدارتها بما يفيد فتكون مسخرة لنا 

هذه معلومات بديهية لبعض ومجهولة لكثير من العلماء 

الكثير من الناس تجهل معنى حرية وهي الاختيار 
والمصطلحات الدخيلة من الغرب أفقدتنا الكثير من مصطلحاتنا الافخم والافضل والاشمل في العلوم

الطاقة هي الذرة ومجموعة ذرات تشكل جسم مليء بالطاقات
كل شيء مخلوق هو ذرة 

آسفة على مداخلاتي متصورة أن ما صورته لكم مفيد 
أرجو حذفه مع الشكر​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عدالة قال:


> اشكرك مهندس محمد للتعقيب ​
> كل شيء في هذا الوجود طاقة وهي موهوبة لنا من عند الله تعالى لنسخر لها أنفسنا بحثاً وإنتقاء إختيار الأفضل منها وكيفية إدارتها بما يفيد فتكون مسخرة لنا ​
> هذه معلومات بديهية لبعض ومجهولة لكثير من العلماء ​
> الكثير من الناس تجهل معنى حرية وهي الاختيار
> ...


 

الأخت الفاضلة عدالة 
بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك 

وأرجو عدم الغضب .. إنما الموضوع هو محدد وهو عن الطاقة الحرة .. ومصطلح الطاقة الحرة.. 
إلا أن العنوان ربما عام .. ولكنه بقسم الطاقة البديلة .

أتمنى منك المشاركة في نفس محاور الموضوع .. حيث أنه يركز في الطاقات المعروفة علميا ..

ولا نختلف ان الله سبحانه سخر لنا ما في الأرض جميعا 

{اللّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُم بِلِقَاء رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ }الرعد2

{اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقاً لَّكُمْ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ }إبراهيم32

{وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ }إبراهيم33


{وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالْنَّهَارَ وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالْنُّجُومُ مُسَخَّرَاتٌ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ }النحل12


{وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْماً طَرِيّاً وَتَسْتَخْرِجُواْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }النحل14


{فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلّاً آتَيْنَا حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ }الأنبياء79

{أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُم مَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَيُمْسِكُ السَّمَاء أَن تَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }الحج65

ولو بحثت أختي عدالة لوجدت أن كلمة سخر وردت في 22 موضعا في القرآن الكريم 
فقد سخر الله لنا هذا الكزن ووهبنا نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة .. وهي منه سحانه منة وكرما وتفضلا على عباده ..
هناك من عرف بوجوده وهناك من أنكره .. وهناك من لايدري إن آياته دالة على وجوده .. 

وفي كل يوم يكتشف هذا المخلوق الضعيف شيئا .. ويعتقد انه قد وصل إلى العلم وذروته ولكن 
يقول الحق سبحانه 
{وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }الإسراء85

أرجوك الا تأخذي في نفسك شيئا علينا .. 

وما ذكرت بأن الوجود كله طاقة .. نعم فالكون نفسه طاقة .. لا ندري متى تنتهي .. ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام 

يقول الحق : 
{يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاء كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُّعِيدُهُ وَعْداً عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ }الأنبياء104

يقول عز من قائل عليما 
{وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعاً قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }الزمر67

اشكرك ان لفت النظر للإتيان بهذه الآيات .. فجزاك الله خيرا على التذكير .

​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> هذا تعريف الطاقة الحرة من الموسوعة:​
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/free_energy​
> the *thermodynamic free energy* is the amount of work that a thermodynamic system can perform. The concept is useful in the thermodynamics of chemical or thermal processes in engineering and science. The free energy is the internal energy of a system less the amount of energy that cannot be used to perform work. This unusable energy is given by the entropy of a system multiplied by the temperature of the system.
> ...


 :28:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> هذا تعريف الطاقة الحرة من الموسوعة:​
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_energy​
> The *thermodynamic free energy* is the amount of work that a thermodynamic system can perform. The concept is useful in the thermodynamics of chemical or thermal processes in engineering and science. The free energy is the internal energy of a system less the amount of energy that cannot be used to perform work. This unusable energy is given by the entropy of a system multiplied by the temperature of the system.
> ...


 


محمد.المصري قال:


> تعريف عند الكيميائين من مصدر معتمد جامعة الملك سعود في المنهج الرسمي


 

ليس هناك إختلاف إلا انه ينظر اليها من وجهة علم الكيمياء 
أم الأخرى فمن وجهة نظر ميكانيكية .. 

ولكن عند حل المسالة والأخذ بالحسبان 

Energy Balance Equation 
فليس هناك إختلاف ​


----------

